#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  [新聞]千萬別拿拖鞋等東西砸蟑螂 小心筒線蟲

## BGs

千萬別拿拖鞋等東西砸蟑螂 小心筒線蟲 

蟑螂人人喊打，但在夏天繁殖得特別快，很讓人煩惱。如果我們拿一把九層塔，曬乾後用廢棄的絲襪把它包起來，放在牆角或蟑螂常經過的地方，就可以趕跑蟑螂。 

這是四代中醫的家傳祕方，花錢也不多，推薦給大家。 

---千萬別拿拖鞋等東西砸蟑螂 (看完本文並小心，最好告知家裡ㄉ小孩) 

【記者林進修／報導】 

俗話說「烏龜怕鐵鎚，蟑螂怕拖鞋。」 
看到蟑螂在面前爬來爬去，若真的拿起拖鞋用力砸下去，雖可逞一時之快，卻也得承擔染上傳染病的風險，未必划算。 

在人類尚未出現之前，蟑螂早已在地球上生存數億年之久， 其生命力之強韌可想而知，就算殺蟲劑噴了又噴，至今它還是和我們長相左右， 隨時會在廚房、洗手間甚至客廳不期而遇。 

蟑螂雖然令人厭惡，台北醫學大學醫學系寄生蟲學科教授兼主任鍾文政提醒國人， 「處決」蟑螂的方法很多，可千萬別動氣而把它砸得肚破腸流。 

他解釋，蟑螂是筒線蟲的中間宿主，蟑螂吃下這種寄生蟲的蟲卵後，孵化的幼蟲就在體腔內大量繁殖。 

一旦把蟑螂打得稀巴爛，寄生其內的筒線蟲就會趁機外竄，污染居家環境、餐具及食物，進而導致人類的感染。 

筒線蟲進入人體後，會寄生在舌頭、牙床、氣管及食道等口腔周圍組織及器官，不僅牙床會潰爛穿孔，舌頭還可能被鑽來鑽去的成蟲搞得不成「舌」形。 

民國82年以來，鍾文政從1萬1千餘名接受體檢的外籍勞工中，檢出10名糞便中有筒線蟲蟲卵，進一步口腔檢查發現，他們不是牙床穿孔，就是舌頭潰爛，吃起東西來常痛得哇哇叫，講起話來更「不輪轉」。 

筒線蟲並不難對付，看得到的部分，可用勾子將成蟲勾住、扯斷即可；看不到的部分，則可投與除蟲藥物Mebendazole ，每天1～2顆，連續治療一週就可痊癒。 

鍾文政相信，國內應有感染個案，只是未被診斷出來而已。 寄生人體的筒線蟲，成蟲可長大到3、4公分左右，全身覆蓋著光彩奪目的炫麗麟片，漂亮極了，因而又有「美麗筒線蟲」的外號。 

儘管如此，鍾文政還是勸國人別去惹它， 若看到筒線蟲中間宿主蟑螂在眼前囂張地跑來跑去， 可以用熱水燙它，可就是別拿拖鞋等東西砸它，否則後果堪虞。 

【2003/10/02民生報】

----------


## Wolfy

天阿.....
知道的越多.越是覺得活的好不自在阿.

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

的確是阿...= =
那這樣以後在廁所看到小蟑螂要怎麼半阿...@@"(唯一武器也只有拖鞋)

----------


## 契

> 的確是阿...= =
> 那這樣以後在廁所看到小蟑螂要怎麼半阿...@@"(唯一武器也只有拖鞋)


請參閱\r
http://wolf.myftp.org/phpbb/viewtopic.php?t=239

以上  XDD

----------


## ocarina2112

> 的確是阿...= =
> 那這樣以後在廁所看到小蟑螂要怎麼半阿...@@"(唯一武器也只有拖鞋)


看到會飛的不要打啊ㄧ▽ㄧ
會飛的通常都是抱卵的母蟑螂吶ㄧ▽ㄧ"|||

----------


## 小花

還好我看到蟑螂一向都是躲的遠遠的. :P

----------


## Fenrir

我比較喜歡用大量的肥皂水把他淹死
或是殺蟲劑~X3
這時候請配合裏芬笑法...XD"

----------


## wood

每次遇到小蟑螂我都是...用手打(甄姬:看的女王掌!!)
因為小隻的"汁"沒有那麼多所以才敢用手打

大隻的當然還是樟腦油加拖鞋攻勢

----------

